# Nero vs. Alcohol 120%



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

Which of these two are superior?

I believe they both accomplish the same tasks but I could be wrong.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can use both to burn CDs and DVDs, but they also have unique features that the other doesn't have. What do you want to do with the software?


----------



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

Well I've been using Nero for years and it's been pretty good to me. But, I've heard good things about Alcohol 120%.

I have a trail version of Alcohol 120% and it was easier to mount the virtual drive for whatever reason. Also, I've heard that Nero is a resource hog.

I'm using Nero 6 by the way. I don't have Nero 7.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Nero is supposed to be more user-friendly, but I've found that once you get used to the interface of any program, they're all as easy as each other. I haven't noticed it being a resource hog, although it may be, considering the number of features it has.

I was using the trial version of Alcohol120% until last week, and had no problems with it. (Make sure you unmount your virtual drives before the trial period ends). I now use the freeware *MagicDisc* for virtual drives and Nero for burning.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Alcohol 120 is a great tool for making ISO,MDF files, it also makes mounting very easy.


----------

